# Rechner Infos Auslesen



## BlueRap (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo leute, ich suche eine Lösung mit der Batchdatei die Rechner auslesen zu lassen und die anschliesend in eine PHP Datenbank einzubringen also so das sich dann jeder rechner beim ersten mal starten selber dort einträgt und mann die Übersicht hat. Kann mir da villeicht jemmand helfen oder mir so eine batch Datei schreiben? Da ich sie brauche für eine Schule um den überblick zu halten wo welcher rechner steht und welche Ahrdware Verbaut ist. Ich danke euch im Vorraus 

Und in  habe ich dazu auch leider nicts gefunden was webasiernd ist.

BlueRap


----------



## PhReAkAzOiD (23. Februar 2005)

Was willst du genau auslesen? Reichen die Umgebungsvariablen SET aus? Wenn ja, dann versuchs mal mit 


```
set > name.txt
```

Jetzt müsstest du das TXT-File irgendwie in dein PHP File einbauen...sollte glaube ich keine größeren probeleme bereiten.
Hast du es dir so vorgestellt?


----------

